# New Rear Stabilizer



## Flint Hills Tex (Nov 3, 2008)

Just saw an ad for a new rear stabilizer that extends back to just beyond your anchor! It is called the "more score rear stabilizer". The manufacturer claims it really increases accuracy by reducing movement while aiming. Just wondering if anybody has heard of it or tried it? If it really works, could we expect to see these at future international events?

http://www.morescore.at/


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Well, I can see it being very effective, but to me it looks extremely cumbersome...


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

For 339 Euros plus shipping and Duty, the thing better shoot the bow for me....Besides, looking at the drawing on their website, the thing is just way too complex and has too many possible failure modes for me to mess with...


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

psargeant said:


> For 339 Euros plus shipping and Duty, the thing better shoot the bow for me....Besides, looking at the drawing on their website, the thing is just way too complex and has too many possible failure modes for me to mess with...


Even with someone else shooting your bow for you Sarge you're still going to suck! LMAO!!! :wink:


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

I wonder why one couldn't just get an adjustable v-bar set up, but a long doinker on it, and point it backwards? It might be cheaper, and more adjustable. But, whatever.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Moparmatty said:


> Even with someone else shooting your bow for you Sarge you're still going to suck! LMAO!!! :wink:


Easy there Tex...I seem to remember giving you a beatdown last time we shot together (BUT YOU KNOW WHAT, YOU'RE RIGHT...)


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

psargeant said:


> Easy there Tex...I seem to remember giving you a beatdown last time we shot together (BUT YOU KNOW WHAT, YOU'RE RIGHT...)


:teeth:


----------



## Progen (Mar 17, 2006)

And to all those who have ready access to or know the F.I.T.A. rulebook by heart, is this thing legal in the first place? It may jolly well get a beginner shooting 1400s within hours but what good would anything be if it's not F.I.T.A. legal?


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

Progen said:


> And to all those who have ready access to or know the F.I.T.A. rulebook by heart, is this thing legal in the first place? It may jolly well get a beginner shooting 1400s within hours but what good would anything be if it's not F.I.T.A. legal?


If I'm not mistaken, as long as it doesn't touch you, it should be legal.

Years ago, Toxonix put out a side stabilizer, can't remember the name, but I have one. Took it off due to extra weight not needed, but mine extended backwards as well. Not much help to tell the truth. More of a counter ballance for the sight and way I hold on target.


----------



## Flint Hills Tex (Nov 3, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TheShadowEnigma (Aug 16, 2008)

Sighting In said:


> I wonder why one couldn't just get an adjustable v-bar set up, but a long doinker on it, and point it backwards? It might be cheaper, and more adjustable. But, whatever.


I agree. It also looks a little silly in my opinion. Though the one animation of it being put together or whatever looks ritzy.



psargeant said:


> For 339 Euros plus shipping and Duty, the thing better shoot the bow for me....Besides, looking at the drawing on their website, the thing is just way too complex and has too many possible failure modes for me to mess with...


I agree here too. That's really expensive for something which is more or less an over glorified long rod stabilizer. Might as well do what Sighting In said. 



Sighting In said:


> Well, I can see it being very effective, but to me it looks extremely cumbersome...


And silly. But that's just me.  But what do I know? Haha.


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

TheShadowEnigma said:


> And silly. But that's just me.  But what do I know? Haha.


so did stabilizers and sights when people first started screwing them onto their wood bows :wink:


----------



## TheShadowEnigma (Aug 16, 2008)

XCalibre said:


> so did stabilizers and sights when people first started screwing them onto their wood bows :wink:


Touche.


----------



## Hidden Hippo (Jun 13, 2007)

Couldn't you achieve the same thing for very little cost - spare longrod and a v-bar anyone?


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

the guy using them-paul titscher-just placed 4th in korea with a 1389 score...


----------



## TheShadowEnigma (Aug 16, 2008)

jmvargas said:


> the guy using them-paul titscher-just placed 4th in korea with a 1389 score...


Impressive score. What is his usual score? Did it make him improve his score significantly?


----------



## Flint Hills Tex (Nov 3, 2008)

TheShadowEnigma said:


> Impressive score. What is his usual score? Did it make him improve his score significantly?


Well, he's been up over the 1300 mark for some time now. I wasn't aware that he was shooting with the "more score" at the worlds, but then I haven't seen any pictures or footage yet.

What I'm getting at is whether there might be a trend away from primarily forward stabilization and letting the bow swing as the Koreans do. At the World Games in Kaohsiung, the German recurve archer Sebastian Rohrberg won bronze in field using what looks to me like a long stab on the bowhand side of his v-bar (pictured here with Michelle Frangilli, photo by _Bogensport Magazin_).


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

am also not sure if indeed he was using the rear stabilizer in korea...i just mentioned it as he was the archer featured in their ad.....


----------



## Borja1300 (Oct 12, 2007)

Flint Hills Tex said:


> Well, he's been up over the 1300 mark for some time now. I wasn't aware that he was shooting with the "more score" at the worlds, but then I haven't seen any pictures or footage yet.
> 
> What I'm getting at is whether there might be a trend away from primarily forward stabilization and letting the bow swing as the Koreans do. At the World Games in Kaohsiung, the German recurve archer Sebastian Rohrberg won bronze in field using what looks to me like a long stab on the bowhand side of his v-bar (pictured here with Michelle Frangilli, photo by _Bogensport Magazin_).
> 
> View attachment 632461


Sebastian Rohrberg uses what is called as "Swing bar" wich is in fact, a adjustable V-bar with screws looses (the both sides of the V-bar are "swinging" when you shoot) and a very long side stabilizers.

Very popular beetwen the swedish archers in the 90's.


----------



## Chris22 (Feb 6, 2007)

The 1400 + shooter Paul Titscher used the "More Score" stabi in Ulsan.


----------



## ScarletArrows (May 25, 2007)

First time that I turned loose and that rod caught me under the chin I would hurl that thing down range with the arrows like a javelin. Get some good v-bars and add weight its the same thing i.e. rods pointed backwards to counter weight the front rod...if anything I would think that having straight rod fowards and backwards wouldn't have any effect on the side to side oscilation that a v-bar does... and less likely to make you bite your tounge.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

ScarletArrows said:


> First time that I turned loose and that rod caught me under the chin I would hurl that thing down range with the arrows like a javelin. Get some good v-bars and add weight its the same thing i.e. rods pointed backwards to counter weight the front rod...if anything I would think that having straight rod fowards and backwards wouldn't have any effect on the side to side oscilation that a v-bar does... and less likely to make you bite your tounge.


You could do what I said and point it at an angle (slightly outward) with an adjustable V-Bar, and then have another bar on the other side, but more normal sized.


----------



## Flint Hills Tex (Nov 3, 2008)

Sighting In said:


> You could do what I said and point it at an angle (slightly outward) with an adjustable V-Bar, and then have another bar on the other side, but more normal sized.


That's exactly what I want to try. As far as side to side oscillation, I doubt that'd be the problem. The rearward pointing bar is off to one side, and a short stab could be pointed out 90° to compensate for the added weight. I really think that with the weight of the rear stab counterbalancing the forward stab, you can aim more accurately. I want to experiment a little, myself, but I'll have to find someone in the club willing to lend me a long stab to fiddle around with.


----------



## TheShadowEnigma (Aug 16, 2008)

Flint Hills Tex said:


> That's exactly what I want to try. As far as side to side oscillation, I doubt that'd be the problem. The rearward pointing bar is off to one side, and a short stab could be pointed out 90° to compensate for the added weight. I really think that with the weight of the rear stab counterbalancing the forward stab, you can aim more accurately. I want to experiment a little, myself, but I'll have to find someone in the club willing to lend me a long stab to fiddle around with.


If you do find someone that will lend you one, make sure you write it up on here! I'm sure a lot of us will be curious to here your pros/cons to it and how it affected your shot.


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

I am going to give the backwards long rod a try as well. I think that the rear long rod should be more flexible than the front rod, so that the front rod controls the power stroke and the rear rod helps the aim.


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

I put a Doinker 4" suppression mount on my 10" side bar and have to say it held much better....


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

am not a compound shooter and generally like bows with a light mass weight but our compound archers who have just come back from korea are now adding all sorts of stuff to their bows to try to make it as heavy as they can handle....they told me they were all amazed at how heavy the bow of reo wild was and felt it enabled him to handle the windy conditions better than most....PS...and their own bows were already kinda heavy(for me!) to begin with.....


----------



## whiz-Oz (Jul 19, 2007)

My prediction is that it will be extremely successful in scoring more dollars from archers who are easily lead. 
They'll have the standard three day improvment while they see if anything happens with it, then they'll discover that it actually makes NO difference. Then they'll point to successful users of it and forget that these people were successful shots BEFORE getting this new toy. 

Seriously. Do you guys invest huge dollars on fuel savers as well?


----------



## Flint Hills Tex (Nov 3, 2008)

whiz-Oz said:


> My prediction is that it will be extremely successful in scoring more dollars from archers who are easily lead.
> They'll have the standard three day improvment while they see if anything happens with it, then they'll discover that it actually makes NO difference. Then they'll point to successful users of it and forget that these people were successful shots BEFORE getting this new toy.
> 
> Seriously. Do you guys invest huge dollars on fuel savers as well?


Are you guys always this sceptical? I'm sure that clickers and stabs were probably viewed with just as much disdain and scepticism when they first appeared on the scene, yet not one of you would think of shooting a FITA round without! 

I'm not saying, go out and buy one right away, but don't go condemning it as another gimmick for making money until you've seen the results, positive or negative.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Flint Hills Tex said:


> Are you guys always this sceptical? I'm sure that clickers and stabs were probably viewed with just as much disdain and scepticism when they first appeared on the scene, yet not one of you would think of shooting a FITA round without!
> 
> I'm not saying, go out and buy one right away, but don't go condemning it as another gimmick for making money until you've seen the results, positive or negative.


:nod: I don't doubt that the shooter you used in your example is shooting well with it, I do suspect that he was doing well without it as well.

A long rear facing rod is not really a new invention. I have a 24" new balance stabilizer I used with the whole thing facing rearward years ago. I too like a heavy bow. My only real issue with this product is that it is immensly more complex and expensive than it needs to be. All those parts to break, screws to loosen, stuff to go wrong. Seems the same thing could be accomplished in a much simpler and less likely to fail form...


----------



## whiz-Oz (Jul 19, 2007)

Flint Hills Tex said:


> Are you guys always this sceptical? I'm sure that clickers and stabs were probably viewed with just as much disdain and scepticism when they first appeared on the scene, yet not one of you would think of shooting a FITA round without!
> 
> I'm not saying, go out and buy one right away, but don't go condemning it as another gimmick for making money until you've seen the results, positive or negative.


I'm only sceptical when something is written up with claims that can't really be established. Clickers and stabs have incredibly obvious advantages. This does NOT. Feel free to quote them and watch me mercilessly slap them down as being unprovable, or no different to what is already being used. 

Be aware that there are always some people who use something new and the placebo effect makes them score better. The amount of money that someone spends is proportional to them feeling like they have to justify what they've paid out. 

Archery is full of people who use what they do, with no idea of what it does or doesn't do. But they're happy with what they've got. 

My prediction is that this will be just as accepted by them as any other product, but it will not lead to mass adoption because of increased scores. 

Argue all you like. You can't buy points.


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

yes you CAN buy points....by paying for a good coach and getting better arrows among other things...

i went from shooting 900+ fitas to 1100+ when i got a proper coach and switched from navigators and cartel triples to x10s,ace's, and now mckinney IIs...i realize this is nothing great scorewise and am still struggling to break 1200 but at 63 i feel i am on the right track...and besides, trying something new is fun!!


----------



## whiz-Oz (Jul 19, 2007)

jmvargas said:


> yes you CAN buy points....by paying for a good coach and getting better arrows among other things...
> 
> i went from shooting 900+ fitas to 1100+ when i got a proper coach and switched from navigators and cartel triples to x10s,ace's, and now mckinney IIs...i realize this is nothing great scorewise and am still struggling to break 1200 but at 63 i feel i am on the right track...and besides, trying something new is fun!!


Well, now you understand the limits of buying points. Once you reach the consistancy limits, the last thing to improve is yourself. 
You improved yourself by buying a coaches time. If your theory is valid, you should be able to buy yourself a gold medal or world championship. 
You can't, so your model fails. 

Your love of trying new things for fun is the staple upon the culture of consumerism. Your belief costs you money. It's totally your choice. 
Your choice is not the right one for everbody.


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

we were NOT talking about buying a gold medal.....or a world championship...just POINTS..

......the fact is--you CAN buy points....it just has a point of diminishing returns!!


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

and oh!...i have 4 gold medals and 3 gold cups( also 5 silver medals and 4 silver cups..)....but no world championship............yet!


----------



## whiz-Oz (Jul 19, 2007)

Well, it's obvious that you haven't spent enough then, isn't it?


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Back to topic...

So, has anybody tried this or a similar set up with any kind of success that they would like to share, yet?


----------



## shahab420 (Jan 5, 2013)

I purchase one and I try it, was great for me cause the change cure my target panic. steady aiming and adjustable setting will help you to shoot an easier shot.


----------

